# Thumb.db is a virus?



## ras (Aug 16, 2006)

Hi,
 I had found thumb.db in my many image folders, is it a virus?, I had scanned with AVG free and the result is "No visus found". So what is the Thumb.db , that was not created by me.


----------



## Zeeshan Quireshi (Aug 16, 2006)

no it isn't , it's the image cache that Windows XP generates .


----------



## QwertyManiac (Aug 16, 2006)

Yeah, more details on it here.
*www.pcworld.com/article/id,13357-page,1/article.html


----------



## Pathik (Aug 16, 2006)

its jus a temp file storing ur thumbnail imgs to display them quickly the next time u view them...


----------



## anandk (Aug 16, 2006)

"ever wondered about the thumbs.db files ! ? "
click *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/showthread.php?t=10821&highlight=thumbs.db


----------



## Vishal Gupta (Aug 16, 2006)

U can select the option "Do not cache thumbnails" in Folder Options to not create this "thumbs.db" file...


----------



## JGuru (Aug 16, 2006)

It's a compressed Image cache generated by Windows XP. So next time you load
the same folder, the Image thumbnails, which are already stored in 'thumbs.db'
 load the Image thumbnails almost immeditely from from the file. You can disable
 Windows caching thumbnails from the 'Folder Options'. If you do that ,everytime
 Image thumbnails are created & it's pretty slow!!.


----------

